# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  2 Weken ongesteld

## Liess

Hallo mensen,

Ik heb een vraagje aan jullie; Ik begon op de dag dat ik ongesteld was de pil in te slikken. Na 10 dagen was ik nog steeds ongesteld dus werd bang en ben gelijk gestopt met de pil. Maar ik ben nog steeds ongesteld. Nu zijn er al 2 weken voorbij. Het bloed best veel en is niet donkerbruin maar gewoon lichtbruin.

Ik ben van plan om morgen naar de dokter te gaan maar wouw toch ff weten wat er te wachten staat.
Is dit iemand al voorkomen?

Groetjesss <3

----------

